# Scirocco (Canada Only) Complete Wiring diagram



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

Because of all the help I recieved in the past on this fourm site, i would like to give back.

I have a complete wiring diagram for a 1989 VW Sciroco that i am going to scan in the next few days or so... I found it useful for my cabriolet... as the wiring seems to be IDENTICAL to my 1986 Cabriolet.

This isn't a bently or Haynes wiring diagram it is Official VW publication.

EDIT here it is:

http://s1186.photobucket.com/albums/z365/sachadesousa/scirocco wiring 1986/?start=all


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------

